# What is this??



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

Can someone please tell me what this plant is?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It is a wild strawberry.
I haven't found them to be all that tasty, but I think it may depend a lot on which soil they grow in.

I do find them to be a fantastic ground cover though.
Very non-offensive and a great shade for the ground in the garden.
They fill my pathways and cover my pepper and tomato beds in the summer.


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

Nice! Thanks


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

All of my life I have heard how good wild strawberries are. I have tried hundreds and found them bland. Not worth bending over to pick. Recently I found out that there are wild strawberries (that are supposed to be delicious) and "indian strawberry" which are bland.I have never found a wild strawberry. If it's good it must be the "wild strawberry" Is it?

Wade


----------



## happycat47111 (Nov 23, 2013)

If it's hiding under the plant a bit like a regular strawberry would, it's a wild strawberry. If not, and it's sticking straight up announcing its presence to the world,it's the bland kind. At least that's what I read when I looked it up a few weeks ago.


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

1shotwade said:


> All of my life I have heard how good wild strawberries are. I have tried hundreds and found them bland. Not worth bending over to pick. Recently I found out that there are wild strawberries (that are supposed to be delicious) and "indian strawberry" which are bland.I have never found a wild strawberry. If it's good it must be the "wild strawberry" Is it?
> 
> Wade


No idea. Haven't tried one yet.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If it produces yellow flowers it's Barren Strawberry or Indian Strawberry. Actually a type of vining cinquefoil. IMO a nuisance weed but some people like them. 

You know they taste bad when the rabbits won't eat them.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't believe this is barren strawberry. I could be wrong, but I believe that, since that's a type of cinquefoil, it has 5 leaves. It could be Indian mock strawberry, Duchesnea indica. I don't believe it's a wild strawberry. It doesn't look right. Here's some info on the 2. http://gypsyscribe.hubpages.com/hub/Wild-Strawberries-Versus-Mock-Strawberries


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ok, my bad. Thanks for the correction. Barren strawberry does have 3 leaves and the flower looks very similar to real strawberries:
http://www.english-country-garden.com/flowers/barren-strawberry.htm
But the yellow flowered plant (which is the one I have and hate) is mock strawberry as you said, a member of the rose family:
http://www.illinoiswildflowers.info/weeds/plants/mock_strawberry.htm


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Looks like a wild strawberry to me?

We have them all over and they are not Bland and much better then any cultivated ones I have ever had. Though so much smaller!

I think part of it is on how much light they get.

The ones that are somewhat shaded by the Grass and brush seem to be the tastiest.

May have to do with how quickly they grow and ripen?

Just a theory I have.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Not a wild strawberry. The leaves are too small. Plus wild strawberry doesn't produce fruit at this time of year.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

That looks like my ever-bearing strawberries on the runners at this time of year. In the summer a lot of the berries were bigger but the ones growing now on the spreading runners are all small. Even the leaves and the flowers on the runners are a lot smaller, but there's lots of berries growing.


----------

